# Road for 8%...



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I've never really kept a journal before, but as I find myself tracking my food and training more and more, I may as well participate on here and let people see what I am doing daily. Primarily to help others out, but also to gain as much advice as possible for myself to utilise in my training and diet.

I'm currently hovering around 205lbs, and I would hazard at about 13% bf?

I have completed a couple of cycles in the past, and I've always trained for size. Fortunately I have always been less than 15% bf.

At present, I train 4-5 times per week in the gym, and I am doing 2-3 sessions of steady HR cardio, first thing in the morning. Keeping HR at 130BPM for 25-30 mins. I then usually do a 30-40 mile cycle on the weekend, and incorporate some sprints into this.

My weights split looks like this, although it may change due to work commitments, so I may change off days with training days etc.

Monday - Chest, Tri's & Calves

Tuesday - Back, Bi's & Forearms

Weds - OFF

Thurs - Quads, Hams & Calves

Fri - Shoulders & Traps

Sat - OFF

Sun - OFF

I have a home made TRX, in which I will do a 15 min ab session 3 times per week in the AM also.

I have included a couple of pics as of this week. The picture in my jogging bottoms in the gym, was around 4 weeks ago before I started to drop my carbs.

My goals as of now are to drop some BF, whilst maintaing as much size as possible. Once I am happy with my condition, I may do a cycle and try to bulk as clean as possible. Ideally, I would be around 215-220 lbs at 8%.

I have included a few pics, and I have also included a screenshot of how my typical daily diet will look. Once every 8-10 days I will aim to have a re-feed, dropping protein to 1g per lb of weight, and increasing carbs to 450g.

Can anybody advise if this re-feed should be complex carb, or can I throw in some angel cakes here? 6 of them would give me 120g carbs, which would make it easy to blast this.

Any advice on diet would be great.

Thanks, and I hope you enjoy following!


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry guys, how do I include the picture in the thread when I attached it in the post?


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Just got back from training shoulders, traps and hamstrings.

DB Shoulder Press

12 x 30kg, 10 x 34kg, 9 x 34kg

DB Arnie Press

12 x 18kg, 12 x 18kg, 10 x 18kg

DB Lat Raises

12 x 16kg, 12 x 16kg, 10 x 16kg

Cable Upright Rows

12 x 35kg, 12 x 42kg, 10 x 42kg

DB Shrugs

20 x 38kg X 3

BB Shrugs

12 x 110kg, 12 x 130kg, 12 x 130kg - Supersetted with shrugs, with a 20kg plate in each hand until failure.

Stiff Leg Deadlifts

12 x 50kg, 12 x 70kg, 10 x 90kg

Seated Ham Curls

12 x 50kg, 12 x 60kg, 12 x 65kg


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Chest, tri and calves today.

Decline BB

12 x 60kg, 10 x 100kg, 10 x 140kg, 8 x 140kg

Incline BB - Reverse grip

12 x 60kg, 10 x 80kg, 10 x 80kg

Incline DB - Superset with above

12 x 22kg, 10 x 22kg, 9 x 22kg

Incline Flies

3 x 12 x 20kg

Cable Push Down - Not sure what KG is here, as numbered 1-10

12 x 10, 12 x 10 + 20kg, 12 x 10 + 30kg

Overhead DB Press

11 x 30kg, 10 x 30kg, 10 x 30kg

Jim McClellan's calf routine, 2 sets

Followed this up with 5 min warm up on the bike, then 15 intervals, 45 seconds steady, 15 seconds flat out.

Sweating my back out! Feels good man! :-D


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Diet went well today, although I have missed out on one meal. I made up for this with a mighty burger from GBK, with no bun, and chorizo sausage on the top of the double. Awesome!

Just cooking up my meals for tomorrow now before I head to sleep to get some rest. The HIIT killed me today, but I really enjoyed it.

Back, Bi's and Forearms tomorrow. Followed by 20 mins HIIT on the bike.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey Bone, thanks. I eat red meat once per week. And I would say fish, once every 2 weeks. It's too expensive for me, and I can't source it too well. Sucks living in the middle of nowhere with no car.

I would prefer to do a cycle, but I'm going to try and cut, and then do a cycle.

I have a triathlon in 8 weeks time, and I go away in 4 weeks, so I wasn't sure how starting a cycle now would affect those two things. Also, I have a 65 mile bike ride in July for charity, which would be during PCT.

What do you think?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Good luck with this mate. As far as the refeed goes if you want to smash the simple CHO go for it, seems to be a favorite doing it this way. Glucose and it's polymers are good to go, not that some fructose and galactose will hurt.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

The tri is my first one, so nothing too much.

1km swim, 20km cycle, and 5km run - The cycle will be my strong point.

I only go away for one week.

My last cycle was 2 years back, 500mg test cyp and 400mg masteron per week. If I do another, this is what it would be I think.

Do you think being on a course would affect the Tri and 65 mile cycle? I'd hate to push it too hard and pop my cloggs, haha.

In terms of carbs, I think 230 a day is quite low?

Factor out 45g from cottage cheese and brocolli, and it's only 185 per day? I guess I could drop this to 150 in a few weeks?


----------



## jaymz247 (Aug 5, 2011)

Out of curiosity what is the program you've used to manage you meals?


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

myfitnesspal.com


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

I've not really started training for running yet. I would aim to do it in around 19-20 mins. Do you think that is achievable?

The cycle, I am aiming for 35 mins, as I said this is my strong point.

I've been using my turbo trainer and my road bike in the house for steady state cardio, although after my first HIIT session today, I think I much preferred this? WOuld you say HIIT is better than LISS? So I may consider the 3-4 HIIT after workouts, and dropping the LISS in the mornings.

I've been swimming only on Sundays, just practicing on my stamina and technique. I'm on track for 20 mins in the water for the 1k at the moment.

Do you think I should wait until after holiday before I start a cycle? This would mean I would be on during the Tri, and also during my charity ride. Starting PCT after these, which I think would be better than doing PCT whilst riding 65 miles?


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for the advice with the cardio.

I'd love to be bigger and leaner, which is why I aim to cut to a reasonable bf %, and then bulk as clean as possible. Not too sure if I believe gaining too much weight and then losing so much, I think I would rather stay in condition year round and gain slower.

Is aus his username?

I've only been following this the last week. Prior to this, I was on around 300-350g cabrs a day, but I wasn't really gaining size. So not too sure where I was going wrong?


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks man.

Yeah, I always try to keep it to 300g+


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Diet today has been spot on, although I got to the gym later than I would have liked. Didn't finish work until 8pm this evening.

Back, Bi's and Forearms

BW Pull Ups

15 / 12 / 11

DB Pull Overs

15 x 30kg, 12 x 36kg, 12 x 36kg

Wide Grip Pull Downs

15 x 80kg, 12 x 90kg, 8 x 100kg superset with 15 x 50kg

DB Row - Lying face down on incline bench

15 x 18kg, 12 x 22kg, 12 x 22kg superset with 16kg to failure

Cable Rear Delts

12 x 15kg, 12 x 12.5kg, 11 x 10kg

Standing Hammer Curls

12 x 18kg, 12 x 18kg, 10 x 18kg

Lying High Cable Bicep Curl

15 x 17.5kg, 12 x 20kg, 12 x 20kg

Forearm work on DB's and BB. 3 Exercises, cba'd writing them up. Awful burn, but feels good man!

Blasted the above in an hour with a mate, and then 4 minute warm up on the bike, followed by 10 sprints. 20 seconds flat out, 40 second recovery, 3 minute warm down. Quads and calves felt pumped!

Day off tomorrow, or leg day. See how I feel.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Yesterday was a let down. Diet was good, but ended up staying in work till past 9.30pm, so I didn't make the gym.

Diet today so far has been well, and off to train quads and calves later. Followed by some HIIT work.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Looking good mate


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Well that was a killer.

5 minute warm up on the bike.

2 sets of Jim McClellans calf routine

Leg Extensions

12 x 60kg, 15 x 65kg, 15 x 65kg

Really concentrating on the muscle here, nice contractions.

Smith Squats - We only have a smith :-/

12 x 100kg, 10 x 120kg, 10 x 140kg, 7 x 165kg

Cable Leg Press - Toes pointing in

15 x 130kg, 15 x 150kg, 15 x 150kg superset with 80kg to failure

Smith Lunges - Single Leg

10 x 50kg x 3

5 min warm up on the bike, followed by 10 intervals, 20 second sprint, 40 second steady, then 3 min warm down.

Glad that's over!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

mrbez said:


> Thanks for the advice with the cardio.
> 
> I'd love to be bigger and leaner, which is why I aim to cut to a reasonable bf %, and then bulk as clean as possible. Not too sure if I believe gaining too much weight and then losing so much, I think I would rather stay in condition year round and gain slower.
> 
> ...


If you're not on AAS, then eating more just adds fat. Lets put it this way, 1kg of muscle=250g protein (rest is water, like steak, got it?). So if you want to put on 1kg of muscle, then whatever your protein and calorie intake for maintenance is, you need about 35.7g/day extra protein. You will need some extra carbs. How much? well pick an activity that you do daily to build the muscle- if you are going to work out 10% harder, then add that amount of extra cals from carbs eg, using fitday.com or similar, 1hour of weights may burn 400cal. Work out 10% heavier, then an extra 40cals of carbs needed..thats 10g. Now you see why people who "bulk" get fat. By the way, this assumes that 100% of the protein you take in over maintenance is used for muscle. Doesn't happen without AAS.

Your protein intake will to an extent dictate your muscle level- your carbs and fats will allow you the energy to train, and not lose the muscle- if carbs are to low for your energy expenditure- muscle is used (ie gluconeogenesis is where protein- that muscle- is broken down to aminos, and these converted to glucose for fuel).

If you're dieting, taking AAS, will prevent using protein for fuel, even on low carbs... hence its more important when dieting.

The three best drugs for track athletes:

1. tbol

2. winstrol

3. low dose test p (say 100mg/week) added to the above..

As for carbing up- you start with simple carbs at the start, and end with complex carbs.

See the attached (yes its based on a keto carb up- but principle is the same):

Dan Duchaine Keto Carb Up 48 hour.pdf


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Aus,

Thank you very much for the reply. It's much appreciated.

What is your input on completing a triathlon and a 65 mile cycle whilst on 500mg test cyp and 400mg masteron? Should I hold off until I have completed them?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

mrbez:3023249 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've never really kept a journal before, but as I find myself tracking my food and training more and more, I may as well participate on here and let people see what I am doing daily. Primarily to help others out, but also to gain as much advice as possible for myself to utilise in my training and diet.
> 
> ...


Gonna keep an eye on this log, see how u go, and hopefully I can learn something.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

mrbez said:


> Hi Aus,
> 
> Thank you very much for the reply. It's much appreciated.
> 
> What is your input on completing a triathlon and a 65 mile cycle whilst on 500mg test cyp and 400mg masteron? Should I hold off until I have completed them?


athletic pursuits have different requirements from BB. You can't achieve an ideal at both at the same time.

the test and masteron would give you some advantage in strength and competitive attitude. However, you'd get the same from winny and proviron and low dose test p, for your tri. EPO gives far more adantage than any steroid in distance events, but some AAS prevent muscle loss, and does give some extra strength, and better glycogen loading, but BB doses are not required.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Best of luck mate will follow


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

alan your bf from your pics looks around the same as mine so will be interesting to see how long it takes you to get to 8% i will be cutting in a couple month, still debating with myself on wether to use dnp or not lol


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Bone,

How are you?

Training has been good this week, but I've come back to Manchester this morning until tomorrow evening. So no training for me.

I was surprised though, weighed myself this morning and came in at 210.3lbs

I feel leaner for sure, just as strong too. Should I continue on 180g carbs daily or should I drop do you think?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

You have a very similar build to me!

Pretty sure Iill look similar to you in a few years/courses


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

So you think I should stay as I am? I'm impressed with my progress actually, I expected to be under 200lbs at least. I just feel flat I guess, but some bf is coming off. A nice big carb up before holiday


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Back in the gym tonight after 3 days off, and two days of diet slacking due to going home for the weekend. I still tried to keep protein high, and I did carb out yesterday which was nice.

Chest and Calves tonight followed by HIIT sprints on the bike.

2 Sets Jim McCellan's calf routine

Incline DB Press

12 x 34KG, 12 x 40KG, 10 x 40KG superset with 8 x 28KG. DB's only go to 40KG :-/

Incline BB Press - Reverse Grip

12 x 50kg, 10 x 70kg, 10 x 75kg

Incline DB Flies

2 x 12 x 22kg, 8 x 22kg

Decline Cable Press

12 x 20kg, 10 x 20kg, 8 x 20kg

Followed this up with 5 min warm up on the bike, then 10 intervals, 40 seconds steady, 20 seconds flat out.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Trained back and bi's yesterday

BW Pull Ups

15 / 12 / 12

DB Pull Overs

15 x 30kg, 12 x 36kg, 12 x 36kg

Wide Grip Pull Downs

15 x 80kg, 12 x 90kg, 8 x 100kg superset with 15 x 50kg

DB Row - Lying face down on incline bench

15 x 18kg, 12 x 24kg, 10 x 24kg

Cable Rear Delts

12 x 15kg, 12 x 15kg, 11 x 10kg

Standing Hammer Curls

12 x 18kg, 10 x 20kg, 9 x 20kg

Lying High Cable Bicep Curl

15 x 17.5kg, 12 x 20kg, 12 x 20kg

EZ Bar Curls

10 x 30kg, 8 x 35kg, 7 x 35kg

5 minute warm up on the bike, followed by 10 sprints. 20 seconds flat out, 40 second recovery, 3 minute warm down.

Diet was spot on.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Shoulders & Tri's this evening

Seated DB Press

12 x 28kg, 10 x 32kg, 7 x 36kg

Hammer DB Front Raises

10 x 12kg, 10 x 16kg, 10 x 16kg

Lat DB Raises

10 x 12kg, 10 x 12kg, 10 x 12kg

Upright Smith Rows

12 x 60kg, 12 x 65kg, 10 x 65kg

Front Cable Raise

12 x 15kg, 12 x 17.5kg, 11 x 15kg

Seated Dips - BW + Weights

15 x 30kg, 15 x 40kg, 15 x 40kg

Close Smith Bench

15 x 70kg, 12 x 60kg, 12 x 60kg

Cable Pull Down

12 x 30kg, 12 x 50kg, 12 x 50kg

Power Shrugs

3 x 10 x 140kg

No cardio today, hoping to wake up early and do 30 minutes steady state on an empty stomach.

Really looking forward to tomorrow evening, team event in central London with my colleagues, and a slap up meal at Gaucho.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

No training tonight.

Not too long ago got home from a meal at gaucho, tower bridge with some colleagues.

They all take the **** out of me for eating so much, so they ordered the sampler, 1.2kg of steak (4 x 300g cuts, rib eye, fillet etc) and couldn't believe it when I polished it off. Haha.

My favorite restaurant in the world. Feel stuffed man.

Big legs tomorrow hopefully, if not, Saturday morning.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Trained Quads & Calves today.

Will do Hams and Chest possibly tomorrow.

Good session, although I can't help but wish my legs were bigger. Being 6ft2 I guess doesn't help, but does anybody have any other ideas or tips to change things up and maybe promote more growth on the quads?

5 minute cycle and 5 minutes on the stepper to get the blood flowing

Leg Extensions - Nice contraction on these, toes pointed in and a nice squeeze

12 x 70kg x 3

DB Lunges - I really felt these, 8 reps on each leg, walking up and down the gym with DB's in each hand

24kg x 8, 26kg x 8, 30kg x 8

After the above, I went straight into static jumping lunges, exploding out of the lunge, with a DB in each hand

8 x 6kg, 8 x 10kg, 8 x 14kg

Seated Cable Leg Press - Toes pointing in, close stance, nice and deep

12 x 120kg, 15 x 140kg, 12 x 170kg, 10 x 190kg (The stack)

Single Leg Extensions

8 x 25kg, 8 x 30kg, 10 x 30kg (This set completed with both legs, concentrating on the muscle, and double repping at the top)

I then completed 2 sets of the Jim McClellan calf routine, followed by a 5 minute warm up on the bike, 10 sprints of 20 seconds and 40 second steady pace, and a 3 minute warm down.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Had a good day today.

I didn't train, but managed to cook up my meals for the next couple of days, did some fasted cardio this am, watched a movie and just had a productive day in general with housework, reading etc.

Craving were pretty bad today, especially after the cardio. I bought some fat free jelly and ate this after two of my meals, only 5 calories per pot, and these deffo got me through the day.

Need to get to the bigger tesco to buy them in bulk, as the tesco express is too expensive near me.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Chest, hams and tri's today.

Diet has been spot on.

Stiff Leg DL's

12 x 65kg, 10 x 85kg, 10 x 105kg

Ham Curls - Seated - Nice and slow, concentrating on the rep

12 x 40kg, 12 x 55kg, 8 x 65kg superset with 20 x 45kg

Incline DB Press - Only go up to 40kg :-/

12 x 28kg, 12 x 36kg, 8 x 40kg, 7 x 40kg

Incline DB Fly

12 x 20kg, 10 x 22kg, 10 x 22kg Supersetted with flies but sat up straight, arms in front of me. I really feel this on my lower pec. 10 x 10kg x 3

Cable Press, but pushing decline to target lower chest - Really feel this one

12 x 17.5kg, 8 x 22.5kg, 15 x 15kg

BW Dips

3 x 12

V Bar Cable Pushdown

12 x 17.5kg, 12 x 22.5kg, 10 x 27.5kg supersetted with DB KickBacks 10 x 10kg x 3

Followed this up with 5 minute warm up on bike, then 10 sprints at 15 seconds, 45 seconds steady, 3 minutes cool down. This was on a harder level than last week, felt great and pumped.

I am also going to drop carbs by 20g this week to see how I get on.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

BONE said:


> How you getting on mate? Whats you current stats and diet looking like now?
> 
> Doing much cardio? Any more thought on future aas cycle?


Hey Bone, I'm good thanks, yourself?

Not updated this much the last few days as been extremely busy with work etc.

Took a couple of days off training over the weekend, so back in this evening.

Trained chest, calves and tri's.

4 x incline db press

3 x incline db flies

3 x cable chest press

2 x jim mcclelans calf routine

3 x close grip bench

3 x weighted dips

Finished off with 20 mins HIIT on the bike.

Great session, felt mega pumped, and looking forward to holiday on Friday.

I just wish I started to diet and cardio 3-4 weeks earlier.

I've not weighed myself recently, but I don't feel smaller. If anything, maybe a little bigger, and strength is going up too.

I think I may do a cycle around July time, but not too sure yet, will have to see. Still weighing up if I want to.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Sorry for the lack of updates.

Work was mental the week before I went away, and then I was in Turkey for a week. I got back yesterday morning.

Holiday was nice, but I fell ill on only the second day, and spent the remaining 4 1/2 days in bed. This sucked, as I work hard, so the break was needed, but I couldn't make the most of it.

Anyway, here is a picture I took on Friday.










I weighed in yesterday at 210lbs, so still keeping my weight, but I do feel lean.

Ideally I would like to be leaner at some point in the future, but I can't help but keep wanting to take my training up a level, and be in this condition at around 220-225 lbs, so I think it may be time that I start to clean bulk?

What do you guys suggest? BF estimates in the pic?


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

i would say 9-10%. look really good man.


----------

